# Hello from Ky.



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

welcome and keep catching those bees.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to beesource.com!!!...I see that you receive the invite!!..Good Deal!


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome. How is your nectar flow up east? We are dry in our area with not much coming in. Tim


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## honeydothis (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello from Oakboro,NC..
This is my first year and I am waiting on my new bees...Took a couple of weeks of beekeeping class at the AG Center in Stanly County,NC..
Was well worth it and very happy to meet other beekeepers. All who are very friendly and helpful..
Thanks
Tom


----------



## roostershooter7 (May 26, 2011)

Hey neighbor. I've been up your way a time or two to visit family in Oneida. Great part of the state. Welcome aboard.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome A!


----------



## cptncatholic (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello from Arkansas! I'm from Louisville (by way of Montclair, VA, Los Alamitos, CA, McAlister, OK, & Monterey, CA -- Navy Brat). I still have family in Louisville and visit a couple times a year.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## honeydothis (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello,
New a beekeeping and really enjoying my new hobby. Will be reading a lot of post and asking a few questions...
Good to meet you all...
Tom


----------

